# anybody love LA as much as me?



## LA RAM FAN

yeah yeah I know of the bums everywhere on the street but its ALWAYS been a savage barbaric world we live in so whats new? I saw some of the sites of LA last year and am going to be there for the weekend to see much more,anybody else seen a lot of the sites there as well and have had the time of your life doing so?


oh and i LOVE san diego even more so so you know.they dont have the traffic.been there as well.


----------



## Jitss617

LA RAM FAN said:


> yeah yeah I know of the bums everywhere on the street but its ALWAYS been a savage barbaric world we live in so whats new? I saw some of the sites of LA last year and am going to be there for the weekend to see much more,anybody else seen a lot of the sites there as well and have had the time of your life doing so?


 Seems like the more Latinos And Afros  moved into this country the more homeless we get


----------



## Harry Dresden

well the dodgers sure choked ....


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Penelope

LA RAM FAN said:


> yeah yeah I know of the bums everywhere on the street but its ALWAYS been a savage barbaric world we live in so whats new? I saw some of the sites of LA last year and am going to be there for the weekend to see much more,anybody else seen a lot of the sites there as well and have had the time of your life doing so?
> 
> 
> oh and i LOVE san diego even more so so you know.they dont have the traffic.been there as well.



I lived in Mission Beach  San Diego area in the 70's for a year, went there with 2 friends.  We all loved it. Never planned on staying.  I'm sure it has changed by now.  I see they still have Belmont Amusement park where I worked.


----------



## Rambunctious

Penelope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah I know of the bums everywhere on the street but its ALWAYS been a savage barbaric world we live in so whats new? I saw some of the sites of LA last year and am going to be there for the weekend to see much more,anybody else seen a lot of the sites there as well and have had the time of your life doing so?
> 
> 
> oh and i LOVE san diego even more so so you know.they dont have the traffic.been there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Mission Beach  San Diego area in the 70's for a year, went there with 2 friends.  We all loved it. Never planned on staying.  I'm sure it has changed by now.  I see they still have Belmont Amusement park where I worked.
Click to expand...

Pen....you wouldn't recognize it today..it would bring a tear to your eye.....


----------



## Lysistrata

I liked LA a lot when I visited, except for the traffic. Vibrant, interesting, lots of creativity and culture going on. I don't understand this weird right-winger thing of dumping on a particular city. I doubt that any of the places in which they themselves live is anything to write home about. It seems that they are afraid of populated places and need their Walmart, convenience stores, churches, and cows to comfort them in their boredom. Some of them appear to be freaked out that some people make (OMG!) _movies_ in LA.


----------



## Oddball

No....I'm more of an OC guy...Also very much like the little bungalow in Devore I camp at, when flying @ Andy Jax.

LA county makes my head hurt.


----------



## Dick Foster

LA RAM FAN said:


> yeah yeah I know of the bums everywhere on the street but its ALWAYS been a savage barbaric world we live in so whats new? I saw some of the sites of LA last year and am going to be there for the weekend to see much more,anybody else seen a lot of the sites there as well and have had the time of your life doing so?
> 
> 
> oh and i LOVE san diego even more so so you know.they dont have the traffic.been there as well.



It's a shit hole just like San Fagcisco and every other shit hole city in the shit hole state. Hell they can't even keep the friggin power on anymore.


----------



## rightwinger

Lysistrata said:


> I liked LA a lot when I visited, except for the traffic. Vibrant, interesting, lots of creativity and culture going on. I don't understand this weird right-winger thing of dumping on a particular city. I doubt that any of the places in which they themselves live is anything to write home about. It seems that they are afraid of populated places and need their Walmart, convenience stores, churches, and cows to comfort them in their boredom. Some of them appear to be freaked out that some people make (OMG!) _movies_ in LA.


The conservative media is on a track to attack all major cities
They are all shitholes, rat infested, full of homeless shitting on the streets

I have visited conservative cities around the country. There is no community planning, zoning is a joke, no investment in infrastructure or community services. Their biggest cultural activity is hanging out at Walmart and eating at Denny’s

I will take our liberal cities any day


----------



## Toro

I only ever go to west LA.  Santa Monica, Beverly Hills.  Those places.


----------



## Lysistrata

rightwinger said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked LA a lot when I visited, except for the traffic. Vibrant, interesting, lots of creativity and culture going on. I don't understand this weird right-winger thing of dumping on a particular city. I doubt that any of the places in which they themselves live is anything to write home about. It seems that they are afraid of populated places and need their Walmart, convenience stores, churches, and cows to comfort them in their boredom. Some of them appear to be freaked out that some people make (OMG!) _movies_ in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> The conservative media is on a track to attack all major cities
> They are all shitholes, rat infested, full of homeless shitting on the streets
> 
> I have visited conservative cities around the country. There is no community planning, zoning is a joke, no investment in infrastructure or community services. Their biggest cultural activity is hanging out at Walmart and eating at Denny’s
> 
> I will take our liberal cities any day
Click to expand...


It is a shame that issues like this are cast in political terms like "liberal" and "conservative." I've been to rural communities in places like Texas and West Virginia. I once spent a dismal New Year's Eve in Denton, TX, with my aunt, who was going to her new USAF station in Wichita Falls, because we couldn't find a room in Dallas. We took the "booze bag" up to our room and watched the ball drop in Times Square. There was nothing else going on. Maybe some people like these places, but I grew up a short bus ride from Manhattan, with the museums and the Rockettes at Radio City, etc. I love places that have this energetic and creative vibe. Ideas, creativity, diverse experiences, people constantly moving. I couldn't survive in the country longer than a horseback ride. 

We have cultural differences. It's a shame that they have morphed into something political with such enmity.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

LA RAM FAN said:


> yeah yeah I know of the bums everywhere on the street but its ALWAYS been a savage barbaric world we live in so whats new? I saw some of the sites of LA last year and am going to be there for the weekend to see much more,anybody else seen a lot of the sites there as well and have had the time of your life doing so?
> 
> oh and i LOVE san diego even more so so you know.they dont have the traffic.been there as well.



Nope
As a native NY'r I automatically say no ...la isn't even a real city it's a giant burb they call a city ...I like san fran better to bad they're destroying it 

The NYC I miss no longer exists .....sigh


----------



## rightwinger

Lysistrata said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked LA a lot when I visited, except for the traffic. Vibrant, interesting, lots of creativity and culture going on. I don't understand this weird right-winger thing of dumping on a particular city. I doubt that any of the places in which they themselves live is anything to write home about. It seems that they are afraid of populated places and need their Walmart, convenience stores, churches, and cows to comfort them in their boredom. Some of them appear to be freaked out that some people make (OMG!) _movies_ in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> The conservative media is on a track to attack all major cities
> They are all shitholes, rat infested, full of homeless shitting on the streets
> 
> I have visited conservative cities around the country. There is no community planning, zoning is a joke, no investment in infrastructure or community services. Their biggest cultural activity is hanging out at Walmart and eating at Denny’s
> 
> I will take our liberal cities any day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a shame that issues like this are cast in political terms like "liberal" and "conservative." I've been to rural communities in places like Texas and West Virginia. I once spent a dismal New Year's Eve in Denton, TX, with my aunt, who was going to her new USAF station in Wichita Falls, because we couldn't find a room in Dallas. We took the "booze bag" up to our room and watched the ball drop in Times Square. There was nothing else going on. Maybe some people like these places, but I grew up a short bus ride from Manhattan, with the museums and the Rockettes at Radio City, etc. I love places that have this energetic and creative vibe. Ideas, creativity, diverse experiences, people constantly moving. I couldn't survive in the country longer than a horseback ride.
> 
> We have cultural differences. It's a shame that they have morphed into something political with such enmity.
Click to expand...


Conservative America is a cultural wasteland. Nothing to see, nothing to do. The restaurants are crap chains with nothing worth eating 

You can see why they hate our cities


----------



## Lysistrata

I just have to:


There is a place for magic in this life.


----------



## rightwinger

Of the larger cities, LA is not one of my favorites. It is too spread out and has no defining character. It does have great nightlife and some good restaurants.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

"An ocean's gargled vomit on the shores".   Best lyric ever.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lysistrata said:


> I liked LA a lot when I visited, except for the traffic. Vibrant, interesting, lots of creativity and culture going on. I don't understand this weird right-winger thing of dumping on a particular city. I doubt that any of the places in which they themselves live is anything to write home about. It seems that they are afraid of populated places and need their Walmart, convenience stores, churches, and cows to comfort them in their boredom. Some of them appear to be freaked out that some people make (OMG!) _movies_ in LA.



I don't understand this weird right-winger thing of dumping on a particular city

yeah Indeed,well said. yeah the traffic is pretty bad,thats why i actually prefer san diego over LA.suprisingly other than rush hour,its not bad there at all.

people can trash california all they want to but their just going by what they have heard from the media. I have a handful of friends from here in the midwest where i live that moved out there over 10 years ago and they NEVER want to come back here again. who can blame them? man I get so jeoulous of them. they will come back here and VISIT yeah but they wont come back here to live again,

Its more expensive than most states sure,if your not rich,then its best to leave i wont argue that,but if your rich,then its the best place there is.its got everything.california does i mean. sure the taxes are high but if your rich,then like i said no problem. sure there is the homeless problem with people on tents but other major cities have that as well,new york,texas,nevada,thats going on all around the country. 


the people that bash it all the time are just going by what they hear,they have never been there.california has its problems but many other states have the same problems they do as well. Like i said,it is more expensive than most states but im rich so that wont bother me when i move out there to join my friends.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

LA RAM FAN said:


> yeah yeah I know of the bums everywhere on the street but its ALWAYS been a savage barbaric world we live in so whats new? I saw some of the sites of LA last year and am going to be there for the weekend to see much more,anybody else seen a lot of the sites there as well and have had the time of your life doing so?
> 
> 
> oh and i LOVE san diego even more so so you know.they dont have the traffic.been there as well.


I used to adore SoCal in my younger years. I grew up there, graduated HS there...San Diego. These many years later when I go back (family still there) I can't STAND it there. Especially where I grew up.
I can see the appeal of it however. I understand it.


----------



## skye

Let's put it this way

I would never....never....never .......................NEVER!

live in Los Angeles.


I'm trying to be kind here lol


----------



## Third Party

LA RAM FAN said:


> yeah yeah I know of the bums everywhere on the street but its ALWAYS been a savage barbaric world we live in so whats new? I saw some of the sites of LA last year and am going to be there for the weekend to see much more,anybody else seen a lot of the sites there as well and have had the time of your life doing so?
> 
> 
> oh and i LOVE san diego even more so so you know.they dont have the traffic.been there as well.


Its ok-I've seen better elsewhere.


----------



## Toro

skye said:


> Let's put it this way
> 
> I would never....never....never .......................NEVER!
> 
> live in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be kind here lol



It’s one of the most expensive cities in America because many many many people want to live there.


----------



## skye

Toro said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way
> 
> I would never....never....never .......................NEVER!
> 
> live in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be kind here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
Click to expand...



so nothing

just saying....answering to a thread....


----------



## Toro

skye said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way
> 
> I would never....never....never .......................NEVER!
> 
> live in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be kind here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so nothing
> 
> just saying....answering to a thread....
Click to expand...


I edited it. 

LA is a great city.


----------



## skye

Toro said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way
> 
> I would never....never....never .......................NEVER!
> 
> live in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be kind here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so nothing
> 
> just saying....answering to a thread....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I edited it.
> 
> LA is a great city.
Click to expand...



you edited too late


----------



## Toro

skye said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way
> 
> I would never....never....never .......................NEVER!
> 
> live in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be kind here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so nothing
> 
> just saying....answering to a thread....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I edited it.
> 
> LA is a great city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you edited too late
Click to expand...


You’ve never been to LA, have you?


----------



## skye

Toro said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way
> 
> I would never....never....never .......................NEVER!
> 
> live in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be kind here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so nothing
> 
> just saying....answering to a thread....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I edited it.
> 
> LA is a great city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you edited too late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve never been to LA, have you?
Click to expand...



I have.


----------



## eagle1462010

I heard that the  CDC has put out information on LA.

There is an Infestation of something called Liberals there.  They initially thought that it occurred because of the water therer, but investigations have shown that there is a lack of water there.  So they have ruled that out as the cause.

Millions of Mexican investigators have moved into the area to try and figure it out as well.......but have asked for reinforcements there as the investigation requires more manpower.

So..........to this date they have been unable to find a cure for liberalism........perhaps one day there will be a cure.


----------



## Toro

skye said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so nothing
> 
> just saying....answering to a thread....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I edited it.
> 
> LA is a great city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you edited too late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’ve never been to LA, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have.
Click to expand...


Many many many people disagree with you. 

That’s one reason why LA is one of the most expensive cities on earth.


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked LA a lot when I visited, except for the traffic. Vibrant, interesting, lots of creativity and culture going on. I don't understand this weird right-winger thing of dumping on a particular city. I doubt that any of the places in which they themselves live is anything to write home about. It seems that they are afraid of populated places and need their Walmart, convenience stores, churches, and cows to comfort them in their boredom. Some of them appear to be freaked out that some people make (OMG!) _movies_ in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> The conservative media is on a track to attack all major cities
> They are all shitholes, rat infested, full of homeless shitting on the streets
> 
> I have visited conservative cities around the country. There is no community planning, zoning is a joke, no investment in infrastructure or community services. Their biggest cultural activity is hanging out at Walmart and eating at Denny’s
> 
> I will take our liberal cities any day
Click to expand...

You deserve them.


----------



## harmonica

...very expensive to live in and below bottom third of poverty --just like a socialist shithole
the other Dem state New York also
also the immigration capital of the US and Illegal capital


----------



## harmonica

Lysistrata said:


> I liked LA a lot when I visited, except for the traffic. Vibrant, interesting, lots of creativity and culture going on. I don't understand this weird right-winger thing of dumping on a particular city. I doubt that any of the places in which they themselves live is anything to write home about. It seems that they are afraid of populated places and need their Walmart, convenience stores, churches, and cows to comfort them in their boredom. Some of them appear to be freaked out that some people make (OMG!) _movies_ in LA.


see post # 32


----------



## Lysistrata

harmonica said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked LA a lot when I visited, except for the traffic. Vibrant, interesting, lots of creativity and culture going on. I don't understand this weird right-winger thing of dumping on a particular city. I doubt that any of the places in which they themselves live is anything to write home about. It seems that they are afraid of populated places and need their Walmart, convenience stores, churches, and cows to comfort them in their boredom. Some of them appear to be freaked out that some people make (OMG!) _movies_ in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> see post # 32
Click to expand...

What is post #32 supposed to show?


----------



## harmonica

Lysistrata said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked LA a lot when I visited, except for the traffic. Vibrant, interesting, lots of creativity and culture going on. I don't understand this weird right-winger thing of dumping on a particular city. I doubt that any of the places in which they themselves live is anything to write home about. It seems that they are afraid of populated places and need their Walmart, convenience stores, churches, and cows to comfort them in their boredom. Some of them appear to be freaked out that some people make (OMG!) _movies_ in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> see post # 32
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is post #32 supposed to show?
Click to expand...

...high poverty--expensive to live--high prices-too many workers--overcrowded schools [ immigration/illegals ] --'''nice''' Democratic socialist state


----------



## skye

It's difficult to decide which is nicer....San Franfeces or the open sewer of LA....

in either city though...you have to be careful where to step.....otherwise


----------



## rightwinger

skye said:


> It's difficult to decide which is nicer....San Franfeces or the open sewer of LA....
> 
> in either city though...you have to be careful where to step.....otherwise


Both are wonderful cities with great architecture, many great places to eat, things to do, places to see

Better than shithole conservative cities


----------



## Muhammed

I visit LA occasionally to visit my rather eccentric crazy commie uncle. The worst thing is the air pollution IMO. Because of the unique geography of the area it is prone to temperature inversions that trap pollution and cause smog.


----------



## harmonica

rightwinger said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to decide which is nicer....San Franfeces or the open sewer of LA....
> 
> in either city though...you have to be careful where to step.....otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> Both are wonderful cities with great architecture, many great places to eat, things to do, places to see
> 
> Better than shithole conservative cities
Click to expand...

....like I said--expensive to live there and below bottom third in poverty...over crowded schools [ immigration/illegal capital of the US ] = not a fun or good place to live


----------



## rightwinger

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to decide which is nicer....San Franfeces or the open sewer of LA....
> 
> in either city though...you have to be careful where to step.....otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> Both are wonderful cities with great architecture, many great places to eat, things to do, places to see
> 
> Better than shithole conservative cities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....like I said--expensive to live there and below bottom third in poverty...over crowded schools [ immigration/illegal capital of the US ] = not a fun or good place to live
Click to expand...

Poor people flock there to get those low paying jobs that conservatives insist on


----------



## harmonica

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to decide which is nicer....San Franfeces or the open sewer of LA....
> 
> in either city though...you have to be careful where to step.....otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> Both are wonderful cities with great architecture, many great places to eat, things to do, places to see
> 
> Better than shithole conservative cities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....like I said--expensive to live there and below bottom third in poverty...over crowded schools [ immigration/illegal capital of the US ] = not a fun or good place to live
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor people flock there to get those low paying jobs that conservatives insist on
Click to expand...

..immigrants [ educated and not ]/ illegals also


----------



## evenflow1969

rightwinger said:


> Of the larger cities, LA is not one of my favorites. It is too spread out and has no defining character. It does have great nightlife and some good restaurants.


Go to Zuma number seven also called free zuma due to no parking fee. Get there early or no where to park. Head to vollyball nets. Check out pro beach volly ball players in thongs. One of  my favorite places on earth. When I go next month I will definately go to zuma 7. Will spend most my time in carpentaria though. Little more laid back and my uncle has beach front house.


----------

